# What regulator?



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

So I have been reading up on CO2 regulators, and I am not really sure what one to get... the options are:

Milwaukee Co2 MA957 with Check Valve bubble counter.
JBJ Regulator Set

and I have read the Azoo regulator set is also good... can anyone recommend?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been using an Aquamedic regulator (includes needle valve) for over 3 years without any problems. I would highly recommend it. Of course, it is probably a bit more expensive than other brands. I purchased it from aquabotanic.com, however I don't think they carry it anymore. Bigalsonline.ca carries it for $179.99, but it can probably be purchased cheaper from an American online retailer.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I and many others have the Milwaukee and no problems...knock on wood. I personally prefer them over the JBJs as you need a wrench to adjust the working pressure (knob on the front of the regulator). In the past JB had "assembly" issues in the blow off as it wasn't on tight enough and leaked CO2.

Azoo...well...long story. In a nutshell...avoid due to lack of local support.

HTH in your decision.


----------

